# Ice Cream



## adelante (Aug 2, 2010)

Strange question - but one I pondered as one comes into our street most nights.

Does Spain have 'iceys' - ice cream vans? The type you see in the UK..

I have no experience of this / any plans to open a business doing this - it's just something that got me thinking. (would be doomed to failure anyway - high unemployment etc etc  )


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

we have an icecream van that comes to our area twice a week but it is owned by Brits





adelante said:


> Strange question - but one I pondered as one comes into our street most nights.
> 
> Does Spain have 'iceys' - ice cream vans? The type you see in the UK..
> 
> I have no experience of this / any plans to open a business doing this - it's just something that got me thinking. (would be doomed to failure anyway - high unemployment etc etc  )


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

adelante said:


> Strange question - but one I pondered as one comes into out street most nights.
> 
> Does Spain have 'iceys' - ice cream vans? The type you see in the UK..
> 
> I have no experience of this / any plans to open a business doing this - it's just something that got me thinking. (would be doomed to failure anyway - high unemployment etc etc  )


never seen one here.

I'd say it's likely to be because the Spanish like to go out for a stroll & there are ice-cream shops everywhere - I LOVE leche merenguada


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've heard that they are illegal in Spain. The nearest you can get are the mobile units that they take to Markets, Ferias etc!!!! And as Xabiachica says there are many "Heladarias" around - I LOVE the Ferero Roche!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## adelante (Aug 2, 2010)

jojo said:


> I've heard that they are illegal in Spain.
> 
> Jo xxx


Illegal!!! Wow, door slammed shut at every opportunity! LOL

Nah - I suppose that would make sense, good climate, heladarias all over the place. Thanks for answering...and solving the curious case of the missing ice-cream vans!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

adelante said:


> Illegal!!! Wow, door slammed shut at every opportunity! LOL
> 
> Nah - I suppose that would make sense, good climate, heladarias all over the place. Thanks for answering...and solving the curious case of the missing ice-cream vans!


Apparently, its illegal to sell any cooked or processed food stuffs from a vehicle, maybe cos of the heat in the summer and the requirement for mains electricity, rather than running from a small generator in a moving van???? I'm only guessing. 

If it was legal, I'd have thought the place would be alive with them and there wouldnt be so many of those little kiosks???!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## adelante (Aug 2, 2010)

jojo said:


> Apparently, its illegal to sell any cooked or processed food stuffs from a vehicle, maybe cos of the heat in the summer and the requirement for mains electricity, rather than running from a small generator in a moving van???? I'm only guessing.
> 
> If it was legal, I'd have thought the place would be alive with them and there wouldnt be so many of those little kiosks???!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Fair point, Jo - and you're probably right. In the summer things could get messy and distinctly unhealthy with semi-melted ice cream swishing around in a hot van. Feel a bit queasy now thinking about it.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

At the entrance of every town in Catalunya I have visited I have seen signs saying "Prohibida venda ambulante' or something like, which basically means you are not allowed to sell stuff from a van. 
I have seen many an advert for hot dog and/or ice cream vans etc for sale due to folk coming over with the idea of making some money via the sale of these things from them, however, the rules they have over here have scuppered their dreams pdq.

Pity, I do miss the odd screwball and 99 with ooodles of strawberry sauce dripping all over it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We used to get a Family Frost van come round on Sunday afternoons, which played a tune like an ice-cream van but actually sold frozen food. It sounded like the one in that brilliant Magnus Mills book, that only played the first line of Pop Goes the Weasel.

haven't seen it for a couple of years though, maybe it fell foul of the rules.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

adelante said:


> Fair point, Jo - and you're probably right. In the summer things could get messy and distinctly unhealthy with semi-melted ice cream swishing around in a hot van. Feel a bit queasy now thinking about it.




The ice cream is in freezers.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

In our village we get all sorts sold from vans - bread and cakes, fish and frozen food including ice cream - so I very much doubt that it's illegal.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> In our village we get all sorts sold from vans - bread and cakes, fish and frozen food including ice cream - so I very much doubt that it's illegal.


Those types of vans are different - I wish I could remember where I read it. Vans that sell food are ok, (with a licence of course!!!!) but not those that sell "ready to eat" food - such as burger vans, icecream vans etc. They have to be static and linked to mains electricity or something!!!???

Jo xxx


----------



## adelante (Aug 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The ice cream is in freezers.



Collate the responses from Jo-Jo and the others into a list - then consult a Spanish lawyer on the legality of icey vans this and get back to me.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ice cream van selling Mr Whippy style ice cream in Gran Alicant


----------



## adelante (Aug 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ice cream van selling Mr Whippy style ice cream in Gran Alicant



Great .. thanks .. closure! This for me endeth the question, I guess there had to be such an enterprise somewhere in Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

adelante said:


> Great .. thanks .. closure! This for me endeth the question, I guess there had to be such an enterprise somewhere in Spain.


I hate being a "sourpuss" but please check this very carefully first!!! And dont part with any money, cos that name came up in the ariticle I read about the illegality of ice cream vans in Spain. Try googling "Mr Whippy in Spain"

Jo xxx


----------



## adelante (Aug 2, 2010)

jojo said:


> I hate being a "sourpuss" but please check this very carefully first!!! And dont part with any money, cos that name came up in the ariticle I read about the illegality of ice cream vans in Spain. Try googling "Mr Whippy in Spain"
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo, I appreciate your concern, I would like to hereby state categorically that I have absolutely no plans to sell / import / export / consult be involved in any shape or form the ice-cream trade or related spin off industries .. *phew!*

It was just a random question .. cheers..


----------

